# Phonewatch alarm



## Lane7 (27 Mar 2014)

We are on monitoring only with Phonewatch. Some time ago, the alarm kept going off when we went out - it was the front door sensor. Eventually I told them that I would call out their engineer to service it. Hey presto, the alarm didn't go off again and I didn't call for a service. Now it has started again over the last few weeks. Am I being paranoid in thinking this might be Phonewatch trying to extract more money from us? Anybody have this experience?


----------



## Deas (27 Mar 2014)

I have phone watch for years without a similar issue.  The sensors do have a shelf-life though so that might be your issue.  Given your alarm keeps going off your door might not be closing correctly and rattling the sensors.


----------



## emeralds (27 Mar 2014)

Do you mean you think Phonewatch are somehow remotely accessing your front door sensor and causing it to go off?


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Mar 2014)

Well you could create it far simply by doing a repair that you knew wouldn't last. 

Can you not just get back on to them and say their repair has failed? Iassume they are not going to keep charging you for the same repair.


----------



## Lane7 (27 Mar 2014)

Deas - it was serviced over a year ago and there wasn't any problem with the sensors, in fact the battery on the front door was replaced. We are very careful to close that door properly and gently so it can't be that the door is not closing properly.
Emeralds- maybe....... I read before that this type of thing might happen.....
AlbacoreA - No, there wasn't any repair done, see my OP, I didn't call for the service. As soon as I mentioned that I would get a service engineer, the false alarms mysteriously stopped!!


----------



## Marion (27 Mar 2014)

Hi Lane 7

I had a similar problem with my front door alarm.  The alarm went off on 2 occasions after I left the house. Bizarrely  I had forgotten to set the alarm on both occasions. 

Eircom came out and replaced the alarm on that door. I had a full service contract with them.

Marion


----------

